# Zebralight H600 bar setup



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

Just thought I would share my bar setup with two floody variant Zebralights. They are held with 2Fish Lockblocks. The button is within reach of my thumb, and the bend in the bar is perfect to give plenty of horizontal flood. If your bend is more, this probably will not work for you.

I usually ride at the 500-600 lumen level (each light) and get at least 1.5 hours out of a set of batteries (Socal temps). A couple extra batteries are in my pack just in case. I also ride with a non-floody version on the top of the helmet, and turn that on as needed.

Steve


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice. 
Have you tried the silicone holders?


----------



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

znomit said:


> Nice.
> Have you tried the silicone holders?


Yes, but they do not work well for a 'surface' that is the same orientation as the lights (horizontal). And they are too flexible. The silicone holder is great for the helmet, as you naturally cushion your head as you ride, so hard hits are not an issue.

I started out with one floody headlight strapped right in the center using some velcro, cushioned with a small piece of inner tube. Weight-weenie light, but the spread of this set-up is much better. Being able to turn them off and on with my thumbs is nice.

Total cost for three lights, mounts, two sets of batteries, and charger is about $375. And the quality of the light (smooth with no artifacts, tint available) is amazing.

Steve


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I was going to say that you could use two of the regular type rubber/velcro torch mounts and just have the lamps set-up vertically. Then again I've used those cheap rubber mounts before and they tend to vibrate when using a good size torch.

Anyway, vertical mounting would allow you to more precisely aim the lamps. You need a good solid mount though. I was going to suggest something like these. I don't use these myself but they are similar to what I use. I was thinking of buying a couple of these myself as they look like they would be very solid. The only question is..."Will they fit your bars"?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

glad to see this. I been rocking zebralights on the noggin for a few 
years now. best light ever, so light it disappears on the head

have h600w Mk II and mk III now, and carry spare 18650's
when going long....I run them on one level below high, and both are
high-cri, which makes excellent contrast for my bar lights which are
white [or kapton yellow when riding in snow]


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I keep a zebralight mounted on my bars with a 2Fish mount a back up in case my primary helmet light fails.

I also have AA and 18650 zebralight neutral headlamps that I keep around the house. I have a lot of flashlights, but these are BY FAR my most used. Excellent quality, love the modes and UI, and the floody neutral beams are perfect. 

While I do love the lights, they don't really compare to a dedicated high quality bike light. Simply can't match the run time or output of my Trail LED DS


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

coke said:


> I keep a zebralight mounted on my bars with a 2Fish mount a back up in case my primary helmet light fails.
> 
> I also have AA and 18650 zebralight neutral headlamps that I keep around the house. I have a lot of flashlights, but these are BY FAR my most used. Excellent quality, love the modes and UI, and the floody neutral beams are perfect.
> 
> *While I do love the lights, they don't really compare to a dedicated high quality bike light. Simply can't match the run time or output of my Trail LED DS*


Yep, it's amazing how well a good set of torches can actually work. Whenever I talk about torches it's always with a mind set that goes back to the original halogen bike lights. Back then we had maybe 200 lumen coming out of a single lamp and ( back then )we thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. Now, just one good LED torch blows the old halogen lamps away.

Glad to hear the Trail LED DS is working for you. Not too many people post about using those.


----------

